

Quitting Facebook: What Happens When You Deactivate? - eplanit
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/quitting-facebook-deactivate/story?id=10607753

======
tumland
Why deactivate? I just went straight for deletion. The only problem is I have
to wait 14 days and will probably accidentally log-in, reactivating my
account, and have to start the countdown all over. But, I have a solution
which involves editing my hosts file to redirect facebook.com to
wikipedia.org.

~~~
kordless
Yup, that's what I did. I had to double check all my clients that would log
into it to make sure they didn't accidentally reactivate me. My wife checked
my account was gone by trying to search for me.

------
yesimahuman
What about deleting your account, waiting the 14 days, and then creating a new
profile that just contains your contact information so you can reach your
friends? Would that effectively let you start fresh? Facebook served a purpose
for me when I was a freshman in college, but now that I'm older I don't really
want that stuff associated with me. It is really unclear what remnants will
remain from the old account.

------
crpatino
This is an idea I have been toying with for several months now. I have been
wary from the beginning and (for the most part) not published anything that I
may regret. Still, the carelessness and plain stupidity around there (sadly
even from some of my friends) it something that I have grown annoyed over
time.

The one reason that has been holding me back is that I feel not having a
facebook account is like not having an email back in the 90's. Most people in
my social and even professional circle expect that. And there is of course the
issue of impresonation.

My ideal solution would be to be shown like a ghost account. Someone that is
searchable and can be found to have been here, but does not comes around
anymore. Since either deactivating or deleting your account makes you loose
visibility, my solution is just avoid to log in. I should probably send a good
bye message to my so called friends... maybe this month or the next...

------
gaius
Oh the irony of using Google to help you delete your Facebook for reasons of
privacy.

------
omgsean
A site that splits a fairly short article over three pages probably shouldn't
chastise another site for riding the line between unsavory and pathetic.

------
ecaradec
Don't do that. It will reboot the internet.

~~~
ecaradec
ooh my poor karma

